# Business Travel and Hotel Rooms



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I travel alot for work (or conferences) and I notice my co workers either leave dinner early or not even join some of us for dinner. On a few occasions I knew what room number (sometimes on the same floor) and on my way to get ice or through the hallways late I notice strange people coming or going out of their room. Now these are married coworkers.

In one instance I could hear porn playing through the wall (or door) and on a few occasions could hear people screwing fairly loudly.

Does anyone ever stay in a hotel room and not engage in masturbatory activities anymore? If they're not hooking up from someone online or having strange late night guests that is.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you?


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

I was in a hotel all last weekend and didn't bop the baloney once. However I had a nice little filly with me the whole time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Do you?


Rarely because my GF and I make it a point to go all out beast mode in the sac the day before any travel .:smthumbup:


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Why are you so interested in what others are doing? I dont see how this a problem.
Everyone is free to do whatever they want as long as its legal.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well there you go. Not EVERYONE does it then.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Memento said:


> Why are you so interested in what others are doing? I dont see how this a problem.
> Everyone is free to do whatever they want as long as its legal.


Not here to debate the legality of what others are doing. It's simply an observation.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

aston said:


> Not here to debate the legality of what others are doing. It's simply an observation.


Why do you care about what other are doing?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh good grief, why do we care if HE cares?

Sure, cheating on your spouse is legal. Doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

This thread should be in The Social Spot. Lol


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Oh good grief, why do we care if HE cares?
> 
> Sure, cheating on your spouse is legal. Doesn't mean it's right.


I am actually curious, because I fail to see the pertinence of the question. 
Why does he notice these things? Is it a voyeur thing? Does it excite him? 
I have staid in many hotels but I honestly never taken the time to notice these things.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I traveled for years and not once did I ever pause long enough at a coworkers hotel room door to hear anything. If anything I went another route to avoid running into them after hours all together. What I don't know won't embarrass me to sit with them at breakfast the next morning. LOL


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

All I'm going to say is that in my past life, if I was spending the nights alone in a hotel, the maids were replacing the hand lotion on a daily basis...

C


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

PBear said:


> All I'm going to say is that in my past life, if I was spending the nights alone in a hotel, the maids were replacing the hand lotion on a daily basis...
> 
> C


HAHAHA ok this just reminds me of a video I saw a while back LOL


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Memento said:


> I am actually curious, because I fail to see the pertinence of the question.
> Why does he notice these things? Is it a voyeur thing? Does it excite him?
> I have staid in many hotels but I honestly never taken the time to notice these things.


There's nothing exciting about it. If you're in my line of work you have to observe everything around you. Again, it's not a debate over morality or legality. It was an observation. 
Perhaps some people aren't getting it at home and they use travel as a reason to indulge in proclivities. Thats the pertinent dimention to this observation.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh. And when I'm not traveling alone, it's usually a time of wild monkey sex that leaves the maids shaking their heads the next day...

Speaking of that, my GF and I are heading out of town for the weekend... Better go pack my waterproof blanket and the sex toys!

C


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

aston said:


> There's nothing exciting about it. If you're in my line of work you have to observe everything around you. Again, it's not a debate over morality or legality. It was an observation.
> Perhaps some people aren't getting it at home and they use travel as a reason to indulge in proclivities. Thats the pertinent dimention to this observation.


I did not mention morality. Nor I am debating.
I just find your observation curious! And quite frankly, funny!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Memento said:


> I did not mention morality. Nor I am debating.
> I just find your observation curious! And quite frankly, funny!


I agree it's a funny observation but curious? not so. When in foreign countries for example you mean to tell me you don't pay closer attention to your sorroundings and the activities therein? It's one of various observations. I just found it interesting that though some people may appear happily married state-side, once they cross borders or cross the pond the intentions might be different.
I once went to the red light district just to check out what the hype was all about. Didn't know one of my guys would actually follow through....again an observation and not the legality or morality.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

aston said:


> I agree it's a funny observation but curious? not so. When in foreign countries for example you mean to tell me you don't pay closer attention to your sorroundings and the activities therein? It's one of various observations. I just found it interesting that though some people may appear happily married state-side, once they cross borders or cross the pond the intentions might be different.
> I once went to the red light district just to check out what the hype was all about. Didn't know one of my guys would actually follow through....again an observation and not the legality or morality.


I do feel for their wives!! Many of them, very often, ignorant about whats going on.
I have to be honest, I have never paid much attention to people in hotels. Well, Ill keep my eyes open, next time


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Memento said:


> I do feel for their wives!! Many of them, very often, ignorant about whats going on.
> I have to be honest, I have never paid much attention to people in hotels. Well, Ill keep my eyes open, next time


You should, I once spoke to a hotel manager (stayed there so many times we now have a rapport) and she blatantly mentioned that hotels are places where they pretty much clean up peoples mess.....literally. Without going into details the kinds of things she mentioned they've had to deal with sometimes makes me wonder why people even bother getting married.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

aston said:


> I travel alot for work (or conferences) and I notice my co workers either leave dinner early or not even join some of us for dinner. On a few occasions I knew what room number (sometimes on the same floor) and on my way to get ice or through the hallways late I notice strange people coming or going out of their room. Now these are married coworkers.
> 
> *In one instance I could hear porn playing through the wall (or door) and on a few occasions could hear people screwing fairly loudly.*
> 
> Does anyone ever stay in a hotel room and not engage in masturbatory activities anymore? If they're not hooking up from someone online or having strange late night guests that is.


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:

Did you engage in mastrubatory activities after listening to your coworkers? 

:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

aston said:


> You should, I once spoke to a hotel manager (stayed there so many times we now have a rapport) and she blatantly mentioned that hotels are places where they pretty much clean up peoples mess.....literally. Without going into details the kinds of things she mentioned they've had to deal with sometimes makes me wonder why people even bother getting married.


Sad but true!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> :lol::rofl::lol::rofl:
> 
> Did you engage in mastrubatory activities after listening to your coworkers?
> 
> :lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


See my response earlier


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Memento said:


> Sad but true!


She mentioned how one guy had a heart attack and his emergency contact was his wife. He however couldn't explain to her why he was taking viagra during overseas business travel :smthumbup::lol::rofl:


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

This reason this is the case is that a fairly large portion of the male population finds himself sexually unsatisfied. Either by frequency or variety. Many men (including myself) take every opportunity while traveling to engage in a good rub out session while in a hotel. It is a time to not have to worry about being interrupted. I think it was Chris Rock who called it the “home alone jerk” LOL. If it were not so true it would not be so funny. I had spoken to an executive at a hotel chain who said that in room movies is the one of the most profitable service in the hotel business. 

As for the cheating that goes on it stands to reason that such things would occur in a hotel room. Perhaps I am nieive but, I think most guys that travel are like me and are not cheating unless a round with Rosy Palm is cheating LOL.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

aston said:


> She mentioned how one guy had a heart attack and his emergency contact was his wife. He however couldn't explain to her why he was taking viagra during overseas business travel :smthumbup::lol::rofl:


OMG!! I am curious about how he explained that one to his wife!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Memento said:


> OMG!! I am curious about how he explained that one to his wife!


LOL maybe he thought they were altoids LOL


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll chime in....

Just to give you an idea of the kind of joints my company puts me in...they don't even have pay per view.

Any way these "nice" motels are the kind of places were two different cars show up and the couple meet at the door and go in only leaving an hour or so later. Thank boss

I have even had to leave some of these "nice" establishments in the middle of the night due to the clientel. LIke one girl is always there but guy after guy rotates in. Thanks boss for the $35 reinburstment for the $80 room I had to find in the middle of the night.

Having been dealt the unpleasant hand of infidelity were motels were her MO, it makes for a not so nice trigger. Thanks boss!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

On a side note...its kind of hard to rub one out when what you are hearing next door could be your wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

the guy said:


> I'll chime in....
> 
> Just to give you an idea of the kind of joints my company puts me in...they don't even have pay per view.
> 
> ...


HA! you touched on something there. There are a few motels near where I work that if you drove past them on a friday night you will see people literally shuffling in and out of those hotels. Needless to say I've seen a few familiar vehicles from my work place there. Especially in the winter times when it gets darker earlier.
Sounds like your reimbursement sucks LOL


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

the guy said:


> On a side note...its kind of hard to rub one out when what you are hearing next door could be your wife!!!!!!!!


Or walking out of the room with the "used" towel and your wife walks out of the next room with a 7 ft tall guy named Tyrone LOL:lol:


----------

